

What would you do if you knew you couldn't fail? - wave

What would you do if you knew you couldn't fail?
======
pg
This is a bit broad as stated. Time travel, etc. It might be more interesting
if you phrased it as "What would you do if you knew you'd do it as well as
anyone else?"

~~~
ivankirigin
As well as anyone else might be a median performance, which isn't too
encouraging.

The choices should probably be within the set of things that have been done -
and good sportsmanship would make us avoid answers that are all about money.

~~~
hapless
Median performance still beats half the sample. I'm encouraged by that.

~~~
ivankirigin
Median performance in shark wrestling isn't that appealing.

------
krschultz
Become a professional baseball player. I'm terrible at baseball, I don't even
really like baseball. But if the top 5 players are pulling in 20+ million a
year for playing a game (that doesn't even damage your body like
football/hockey), hell I'll do it. Seems like 5 years in baseball at 20
million dollars a year beats working your ass off for a decade to build a
company that you can hopefully sell and make $20 million one time.

------
msie
Ask out each hot girl I saw. After a while I may get tired of that and ask out
all the other girls.

Really.

What type of answer were you looking for? :D

~~~
wave
I should have rephrased the question but it is too late now. I was looking for
startup answers. What would you start if you knew you couldn’t fail?

------
maurycy
Figure out how to live forever.

~~~
MikeCapone
Please donate generously to the Methuselah Foundation, and check out the book
Ending Aging by biogerontologist Aubrey de Grey:

<http://www.methuselahfoundation.org/>

~~~
cpr
Who in their right mind would want to live forever (at least physically)?

~~~
jsyedidia
Lots of people. There's nothing wrong with loving life. In my opinion, a
stance against trying to extend life-span perhaps make sense if such efforts
are doomed to failure, and are therefore a waste of time. But it seems that
extending life span has become more of a mainstream scientific and technical
problem, that might be solved relatively soon. I think the vast majority of
people would at least choose to live a longer and healthier life if given the
chance.

------
Psyonic
Take over the world

------
PStamatiou
skydive

